# 1-Ad vs. M1T



## RCfootball87 (Jun 15, 2005)

Simple Question. Which of these do you think would be more effective: 1-Ad at 300 mg e/d for 6 weeks or M1T at 10mg/day for 4 weeks?


----------



## Tha Don (Jun 16, 2005)

the m1t is obviously stronger, but for me 1ad sides were very mild and recovery was pretty much instant, and the gains i made were clean and easily keepable, definately something to bear in mind


----------



## Pirate! (Jun 16, 2005)

M1T would probably be more effective for fucking up a 17.5 year old.


----------



## brogers (Jun 16, 2005)

M1T will screw your cholesterol profile.


----------



## kraziplaya (Jun 16, 2005)

go with 1-ad man...the gains wil be good and the sides arent bad....i hope u have some 4-ad....my libido went to hell with 1-ad solo...but the gains were great


----------



## tweeter (Jun 16, 2005)

how long is M1T noticable in your system after the 4 weeks on?


----------



## redspy (Jun 16, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> M1T would probably be more effective for fucking up a 17.5 year old.


Brutal, but oh so true.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jun 16, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Brutal, but oh so true.


Just checked my height, have been exactly the same size for a year now, Dad didn't grow after sixteen and I'm two inches taller than him, no real height in the family.  For the sake of my liver, I think I'll go with 1-AD and save the M1T for later.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jun 16, 2005)

kraziplaya said:
			
		

> go with 1-ad man...the gains wil be good and the sides arent bad....i hope u have some 4-ad....my libido went to hell with 1-ad solo...but the gains were great


Yeah I've used 1-AD and 4-AD together before, 200 mg and 600 mg e/d respectively, put on like 12 pounds in 3 weeks and kept about 8, so I was impressed.  I figure if I run 5-6 weeks 1-AD I'll have 2-3 weeks of heavy 6-oxo use to get my test. back up to a respectable level before that summer heat of 2-a-day practices, which could make me drop weight fast.  I have like 7 pills of 4-AD lying around, 300 mg each, I'm gonna use them before games for energy.  If the libido gets too bad I'll have to run the cycle off early, but I have a hell of a sex drive at 17 so we'll see, I wouldn't mind a slight drop.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jun 16, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> the m1t is obviously stronger, but for me 1ad sides were very mild and recovery was pretty much instant, and the gains i made were clean and easily keepable, definately something to bear in mind


Yeah I've had succes with 1-Ad before, and I've heard M1T can be unpredictable so I'm leaning towards 1-AD.


----------



## redspy (Jun 16, 2005)

RCfootball87 said:
			
		

> Just checked my height, have been exactly the same size for a year now, Dad didn't grow after sixteen and I'm two inches taller than him, no real height in the family. For the sake of my liver, I think I'll go with 1-AD and save the M1T for later.


You're missing a couple of points here....

1.  You're messing around with your endocrine system which is still in development.  You could suffer long term issues as a result of your experiementation.

2. At 17 you have very high natural levels of testosterone and with good diet and training you can make some great gains naturally.  If you start anabolic steroids now what will you be taking to continue gains in 3 years?  2g of test and 150mg of Dbol?


----------



## brogers (Jun 16, 2005)

I don't want to encourage but I have several friends who use/have used 1-AD as teens (one at 16) and experienced no problems from it to date.  My brother used the original "andro" and did a cycle of equipoise and he's fine.. all before 21.  I really think the age suggestion is wise, but introducing exogenous hormones is going to mess with your endocrine system regardless of your age.  

As long as you are willing to accept the possible consequences then go for it.

As a side note, I don't understand why binge drinking which can lower your test levels substanially for weeks isn't argued against like PH's or steroids, since both will alter your hormone levels.


----------



## kicka19 (Jun 16, 2005)

why would u take Phs as a teen? im 20 now so im still basically a teen and took em when i was 17-18 not knowing really what i was doing at all,i dont think it is worth possibly haveing your growth plates close and not growing to your full hieght. if i knew bout alot of the sides back then i dont think i would have done them. if your deff gona do it tho make sure you get your pct set up before you start the cycle, its a bitch not getting wood for a few months after you stop, believe me


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 16, 2005)

rc are you still at this pro-hormone kick. your gonna get burned. you have done at least one cycle and are going to do another? you remember the movie fight club? the big fat ass who had bitch tits that smothered edward nortons face in them? thats you in 5 years if you keep this up.


----------



## LAM (Jun 16, 2005)

RCfootball87 said:
			
		

> Just checked my height, have been exactly the same size for a year now, Dad didn't grow after sixteen and I'm two inches taller than him, no real height in the family



that means absolutely nothing.  my dad was 5'10 in 6th grade and grew to 6'3.  I was 5'10 @ 18 and hit 6'0 @ 21 years.  I had a buddy that grew 4 inches to around 6'5 at the age of 24 he is now 5" taller than his father.

my point is that genetics are not predicatable..


----------



## topolo (Jun 16, 2005)

I agree my penis grew 6 inches last year


----------



## redspy (Jun 16, 2005)

So it's 6 inches now?


----------



## vellanator (Jun 16, 2005)

That's gold Jerry, gold!

I grew (in height) well over an inch in my early 20s.  Don't sell yourself short (hah!).


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jun 16, 2005)

bio-chem said:
			
		

> rc are you still at this pro-hormone kick. your gonna get burned. you have done at least one cycle and are going to do another? you remember the movie fight club? the big fat ass who had bitch tits that smothered edward nortons face in them? thats you in 5 years if you keep this up.


Never saw fight club......Brad Pitt is gay.  And for the record I'll be surprised if I see another 5 years. What's your evidence that 5 years off a minor pro-hormone cycle I'll suddenly get gynocomastia?  If you give me an example of someone this happened too, or some legitimate evidence of this claim, then your warning would be greatly appreciated.  Did you just pull this out of your ass to scare me?  Your throwing yourself into a large group of people that says "horrible things are going to happen to you" and then I ask what bad things and why, you say "do your research" which I have for years or "you just wait" or "watch out for your endocrine system"  Well what part of my endocrine system? or are you just repeating what you've heard others say?


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jun 16, 2005)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> why would u take Phs as a teen? im 20 now so im still basically a teen and took em when i was 17-18 not knowing really what i was doing at all,i dont think it is worth possibly haveing your growth plates close and not growing to your full hieght. if i knew bout alot of the sides back then i dont think i would have done them. if your deff gona do it tho make sure you get your pct set up before you start the cycle, its a bitch not getting wood for a few months after you stop, believe me


Thanks for the advice.  I got two bottles of 6-oxo on hand.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jun 16, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> that means absolutely nothing.  my dad was 5'10 in 6th grade and grew to 6'3.  I was 5'10 @ 18 and hit 6'0 @ 21 years.  I had a buddy that grew 4 inches to around 6'5 at the age of 24 he is now 5" taller than his father.
> 
> my point is that genetics are not predicatable..


I know but I think I may have already sealed my growth plates from previous cycles seeing as how I haven't grown at all in a year.  If that's the case then I want to get all I can out of it while I can.  I wonder if their is a way I can get it tested whether or not they closed?


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 16, 2005)

RCfootball87 said:
			
		

> Never saw fight club......Brad Pitt is gay. And for the record I'll be surprised if I see another 5 years. What's your evidence that 5 years off a minor pro-hormone cycle I'll suddenly get gynocomastia? If you give me an example of someone this happened too, or some legitimate evidence of this claim, then your warning would be greatly appreciated. Did you just pull this out of your ass to scare me? Your throwing yourself into a large group of people that says "horrible things are going to happen to you" and then I ask what bad things and why, you say "do your research" which I have for years or "you just wait" or "watch out for your endocrine system" Well what part of my endocrine system? or are you just repeating what you've heard others say?


you really are a fool to type this.  im not throwing myself anywhere. you gained 8 lbs and are going to run another cycle. my point was when will you stop. the point im making is you did one and want to run another. maybe your next time you stick yourself. then use a little more. the fact is you are not knowlegable enough in these subjects for it to not catch up with you. i remember a similar thread by you a few months ago. same shit just different day. i really like the what part of my endocrine system? thats classic


----------



## MP fit (Jun 30, 2005)

i ran 1 test @ 18- with no sides and decent growth... actually kept most of my gains almost two years since...  i think if u take proper pct, run some liver detox- you prolly wont b able to tell any negative side effects-- but just make sure u know wut ure doin- biochem's right u need 2 know wen enough is enough... unfortunately you probably wont be able to tell when you've had enough cuz your liver will fail and u could b ded =\


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Jun 30, 2005)

6-OXO won't cut it for PCT.  get nolva.  or better yet, wait about 4 more years before fucking with your endocrine system and thyroid


----------



## musclepump (Jun 30, 2005)

You're 17. Don't do it.


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 30, 2005)

screw 1-ad go for the real stuff. take a shot in the ass and watch your muscles start to bulge w/out hardly any work in the gym. trust me you will thank me latter


----------



## GFR (Jul 1, 2005)

RCfootball87 said:
			
		

> I know but I think I may have already sealed my growth plates from previous cycles seeing as how I haven't grown at all in a year.  If that's the case then I want to get all I can out of it while I can.  I wonder if their is a way I can get it tested whether or not they closed?


oops


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Jul 2, 2005)

4 derm better than oral.  Will need much less to get the job done.


----------



## LAM (Jul 2, 2005)

MP fit said:
			
		

> i ran 1 test @ 18- with no sides and decent growth... actually kept most of my gains almost two years since...



of course you had decent gains and kept them you were new to weight training.  your body isn't anywhere near it's maximum genetic potential.  you would have made the gains naturally anyway it just would have taken longer.


----------



## Cowbell (Jul 2, 2005)

You dont need drugs. I am 19 and I weighed 130 in high school. Without ANY supps and with just eating and training the way you should I am now at 155. I am 5'11" in height. I didnt think I would get any stronger or gain weight so I considered 1-ad and even thought about the REAL stuff...I was almost willing to take anything I got my hands on. Bottom line is you dont really NEED this stuff....you just need time. Just stick with whey and creatine...maybe get some other safe supps like Zinc (thats always good...no libido drop there  ). Don't think negatively like "who knows if I am going to live 5 years"...so what if you dont, make everyday count, life is too short to mess up your body to look good...if you do live you will probably regret it.


----------

